# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С 7.7 ТиС 9.60 как выгрузить (экспортировать) справочники контрагентов и номенклату?

## Simeon64

Вот собственно и суть вопроса. А то база заглючила, единственное ценное - справочники, хотим импортировать в чистую конфигу, импорт есть, а как экспортировать - не нашел (даже в поиске, может, просто не то спрашивал :-( но  0 результатов)

----------


## SJ24

> Вот собственно и суть вопроса. А то база заглючила, единственное ценное - справочники, хотим импортировать в чистую конфигу, импорт есть, а как экспортировать - не нашел (даже в поиске, может, просто не то спрашивал :-( но  0 результатов)


На диске ИТС должна быть стандартная обработка загрузки-выгрузки справочников TRANREF.ERT по моему

----------


## Alexerg

*Simeon64*, 
Посмотри "Выгрузка данных из 9,2 в 9,2" в Сервис - Дополнительные возможности.

----------


## Simeon64

Ага ... выгрузил ... в XML ... сейчас буду смотреть, как загружать ...
Ага ... там-хе универсальная загрузка.
Спасибо. Помогло.

----------


## EYLLO

Simeon 64, к вышесказанному добавил бы:
1. Воспользуйся универсальными обработками выгрузки и загрузки данных – файлы 
export77.ert и import77.ert, с диска ИТС - Папка 1CIts\EXE\STDPROCS
Эти обработки работают с текстовыми форматами    
2. Можно это проделать и с помощью другой обработки, "приданной" в самой программе
 - при помощи внешней обработки –> меню Cервис -> Дополнительные возможности -> Выгрузка данных из редакции 9.2. в 9.2  - CV92_92.ert (внешняя обработка), а загрузка осуществляется при помощи Универсальной загрузки данных CDIMPORT.ert – находится там же.
Но надо иметь в виду, что для выгрузки с помощью этих программ  в формате XML требуется дополнительно установить прогу для XP (полагаю, что XP у вас стоит) – Microsoft xml Parser (msxml3.exe – находится так же на ИТС). 
Все!

----------

